# Best Hook Remover



## eucman

I would love to find someone who makes these. I believe it was called “The Happy Dehooker” . There was an older couple selling these at Outdoorrama decades ago.
The secret is to not touch the fish. Hook the wire on your line slide tip down until hook shaft is parallel against the remover and bend is in the V and pull the loop trigger.
Works best with single hooks. Was great when perch fishing with kids.
Anybody have a good hook remover to recommend?


----------



## ESOX

I use this on fish larger than panfish. Foreceps are still my go to for small fish.

https://www.amazon.com/Anglers-Choi...=hook+remover&qid=1554042946&s=gateway&sr=8-6


----------



## Waif

I'm down to using hemostats.
Tried other tools but..If hooking panfish deep I change hook size or shank length.
A medium/large pair of quality hemo's has sufficed for the rest.
Clipped on a pocket flap or similar , ( a vest pocket flap on one side has a permanent dent ,meaning always where they are expected to be) they are easy to grab and quick to use.


----------



## frenchriver1

https://www.meltontackle.com/r-r-de...MIvsH7xIit4QIVJv7jBx0JOws0EAQYAiABEgIXxPD_BwE


----------



## Scout 2

I fish mostly for pan fish and I have a number 16 spike that I flattened the end and filed a v groove in it that I have used for over 50 years. I do use hemostats once in a while also


----------



## ebijack

If you really want one, I made one 20 or so yrs ago. Still have it but I do not use it. Just have to find it.
I believe I used a short piece of 1/4" S.S. tubing (handle) and one piece of aluminum welding rod.
I find other methods work better for me.


----------



## eucman

ebijack said:


> If you really want one, I made one 20 or so yrs ago. Still have it but I do not use it. Just have to find it.
> I believe I used a short piece of 1/4" S.S. tubing (handle) and one piece of aluminum welding rod.
> I find other methods work better for me.


Thanks for the offer. I have a couple just curious if anyone ran into that item. I tried others but nothing better.
Really helps with kids on boat


----------



## Skinner 2

We have two and they are great for perch. Just takes a bit to know how to use them. After that fish drop right in the bucket.

Have not seen any in stores layely but wasnt really looking either.


----------



## eucman

Skinner 2 said:


> We have two and they are great for perch. Just takes a bit to know how to use them. After that fish drop right in the bucket.
> 
> Have not seen any in stores layely but wasnt really looking either.


They shine when perch fishing. Try to tell people the trick ic to not touch the fish!


----------



## PunyTrout

I like locking mitten clamps or pliers...


----------



## Waif

PunyTrout said:


> I like locking mitten clamps or pliers...


Don't clench . You're clenching....:lol:


----------



## PunyTrout

Waif said:


> Don't clench . You're clenching....:lol:


I was about a 100 miles from the nearest hospital out in the middle of a lake all alone with a 1/4 mile hike back to the car. I was just happy it hadn't hit an artery when I ripped it out...


----------



## wpmisport

Hemostats or good pair of long needle nose pliers. Hemostats work good until your buddy looses them.


----------



## Waif

PunyTrout said:


> I was about a 100 miles from the nearest hospital out in the middle of a lake all alone with a 1/4 mile hike back to the car. I was just happy it hadn't hit an artery when I ripped it out...


Not good. That calls for minor surgery. Wherein two burly minors hold you down and extract the hooks with a dull pocket knife sterilized/heated over a match. And whisky. Lots of whisky.

One of the best things I read and then studied was noting the barb's position (or estimating it anyways) and pressing it into a position inside the hook shank entrance hole before retracting it. That was an article showing how to use a piece of fishing line for removing hooks with buried barbs not passed through enough to cut off.

That helps individual fish too when removing a hook. And allows my using hemostats to better effect.

I don't ,but probably should replace trebles with singles before getting double hooked again. To heck with lure performance!
But then I'd probably bury each single in a nerve or tendon or vein....


----------



## Skinner 2

You really need to look up the string removal method. I've used it about 5 times now. Quick and painless. Everyone is surprised how well and works. They still look for the hook in them and cant figure where it went lol.

First time tried it was on my dad. Had a J plug in his riing finger from bend of the treble with just a hint of the point under his nail... attached to a 15 lb king... came out great.


----------



## PunyTrout

Skinner 2 said:


> You really need to look up the string removal method.


Can you do it by yourself, all alone, *one handed* with a treble hook stuck in your arm?

BTW, I have had the string method used on me 3 times on a single trip on the Manistee while trout fishing. It works great as long as your buddy knows how to do it.


----------



## Skinner 2

Wow 3 in one trip? Someone learning flycasting?

One handed can be done. Attach line to solid anchor in boat or tree. Use good hand to put pressure on hook. Then quickly move arm to tighten loop. Or use foot if hook direction allows. Can be done be creative. I had to remove a keel hooked streamer from left arm alone.


----------



## PunyTrout

Skinner 2 said:


> Wow 3 in one trip? Someone learning flycasting?


It was in the process of releasing three separate trophy trout. One of the first years of fishing with braided line and the fish were still really hot when landing in the net. I was trying to keep the fish in the water and they surged and ended up hooking me good.

My buddy kept laughing after the second and third time it happened. Kept telling me to, "Look at that Eagle" when he was pulling the hooks out of my hand. :lol:


----------



## Jann's Netcraft

eucman said:


> I would love to find someone who makes these. I believe it was called “The Happy Dehooker” . There was an older couple selling these at Outdoorrama decades ago.
> The secret is to not touch the fish. Hook the wire on your line slide tip down until hook shaft is parallel against the remover and bend is in the V and pull the loop trigger.
> Works best with single hooks. Was great when perch fishing with kids.
> Anybody have a good hook remover to recommend?


We carry a similar hook remover called the Shootout Fish Hook Remover. I have included the link below. 
https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/hook-sharpeners-removers/032054033512.aspx
Good fishing!


----------



## eucman

Jann's Netcraft said:


> We carry a similar hook remover called the Shootout Fish Hook Remover. I have included the link below.
> https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/hook-sharpeners-removers/032054033512.aspx
> Good fishing!


That looks promising, I will have to check it out!


----------

